# Evil Algae eater?



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a gorgeous Thai Fighter, he lives in a 60 gallon tank with just one wee algae eater. I've had him for about 6 months with no problems, he's lively, displays quite happily at his reflection and would eat himself silly given half a chance. Only trouble is that a week ago his tail disappeared! I naturally assumed fin rot but on closer inspection it didn't look like any fin rot i'd ever seen before, i was advised by the pet shop he came from to treat for fin rot anyway as it wouldn't do any harm. His remaining fins are absolutely stunning after a week of fin rot treatment but his tail is still in shreds.

Last night i was watching him and the algae eater, which i very rarely see coz he hides alot, flew at him and seemed to be attacking him!

Basically could this be what's happened to his tail? The pet shop woman looked at me as if i were daft when i asked but i can't think of any other explanation than a rather evil wee algae eater.


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

Mostly likely that the algea eater ate the thia fish fin.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Yep, algae eaters will fin-nip other fish or suck on their scales and slime coat if they can't get enough algae! You can buy food for the algae eater or drop a frozen brussell sprout in there for it to eat


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

A 60 gallon for a fighter and an algae eater (what sort of algae eater). any reason for that? Rather a massive tank for 2 fish.


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

mike515 said:


> A 60 gallon for a fighter and an algae eater (what sort of algae eater). any reason for that? Rather a massive tank for 2 fish.


It was just labeled as an algae eater, TBH don't think the pet shop (as is unfortunately common) really have a clue, Shushi (the fighter) was in pretty bad nick when i got him but he was looking stunning until Nemo (the evil one) started eating him!

Re the tank, that's my bad it's only a 40 gallon! My experience of fighters has always been that they can be happy in community tanks but tend to thrive on their own and as i say he was doing really well untill Nemo went psycho!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

still though, 40 gallons is pretty massive for a fighter. If it's an algae eater, it could be a chinese algae eater, they can be really aggressive.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Most algae eaters are fairly peaceful IME and don't bother other fish apart from the notorious Chinese Algae Eater (CAE) as mentioned above.
It's notorious for sucking the slime coat off of other fish...:devil:

Does yours look like this?


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Trillian said:


> Most algae eaters are fairly peaceful IME and don't bother other fish apart from the notorious Chinese Algae Eater (CAE) as mentioned above.
> It's notorious for sucking the slime coat off of other fish...:devil:
> 
> Does yours look like this?


It does look like that but very pale cream, no dark marks


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

How about this one then? It's an albino variety.


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Trillian said:


> How about this one then? It's an albino variety.


Yep that's the little bugger! New fishtank tomorrow then! When will i learn never to trust pet shop owners? She told me he'd be fine with Sushi as long as Sushi didn't bully him! Silly cow.

Any tips on a good tank cleaner?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Blueladybird said:


> Any tips on a good tank cleaner?


Algaeus Scrapius. 

Can be found here:
Blue Ribbon - 702 Algae Cleaner Scraper - Peticious.com - Delicious


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Algaeus Scrapius.
> 
> Can be found here:
> Blue Ribbon - 702 Algae Cleaner Scraper - Peticious.com - Delicious


:lol2: Think that may actually be my safest option!


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

diamondlil said:


> Yep, algae eaters will fin-nip other fish or suck on their scales and slime coat if they can't get enough algae! You can buy food for the algae eater or drop a frozen brussell sprout in there for it to eat


Wow i had no idea you could give algae eaters sprouts, will have to remember this for the future:2thumb:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> Wow i had no idea you could give algae eaters sprouts, will have to remember this for the future


Mine love cucumber and courgette. :2thumb:


----------

